# Art > Art & Art History >  HELP - pose in "Wanderer avove the sea of fog"

## tomfyhr

Could someone please tell me the name of the pose, the man has in the painting "Wanderer above the sea of fog"? 

Wandere above the sea of fog: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:C...sea_of_fog.jpg

----------


## mona amon

He is standing, with one leg raised and supported by a rock. Not sure what that is called. Is "standing astride" or "straddling" the word you are looking for?

----------


## tomfyhr

> He is standing, with one leg raised and supported by a rock. Not sure what that is called. Is "standing astride" or "straddling" the word you are looking for?


Thank you for the response! Do you know what the meaning of the pose is? What does the pose represent?

----------

